# الى الاستاذ صلاح الصاوي



## وسام النعيمي (22 أبريل 2010)

اعجبني خلال تصفحي للموقع مواضيعك المطروحة والمفيدة واستفدنا كثيرا
من معلوماتك وشكرا لك ....
وارغب منك ان ترشدني لما هو مفيد من كتب وكتلوكات في مجال تصليح الهوت تاب (hot tapping) واكون شاكرا لفضلك .... علما ان عملية تصنيع وتصليح هذه المكائن هي عمليات احتكارية لشركة (T.D.W ) الامريكية . 
.......................من العراق............................وسام النعيمي ...................................


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الكريم وسام النعيمي
معذرة لتاخر الرد
حيث اننى كنت فى مهمة عمل بالسودان الشقيق
ان شاء الله سوف ارد قريبا


----------



## غريبه الناس (28 أبريل 2010)

صح والله استفدت من مواضيع حضرتك جدا خصوصا procedure 
فياريت طلب صغير ultrasonic test procedure?


----------

